# Great moments in L'il Beginnings history



## susanne (Nov 28, 2010)

Over the years on LB, we've witnessed joy and tragedy, drama and silliness, life-changing events and more.

What to you has been the most memorable moment in LB history?

Mine would be the colt with the broken back who was behind the founding of Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue. I've seldom see so many people gather so quickly for a cause in real life, let alone on the internet.

The chat line was red hot that night. Everyone burned with anger that someone would so callously allow a living being to suffer as he did. Chance could not be saved, but his life was not in vain, as many minis and small ponies have been rescued thanks to CMHR.

On the light side, does anyone remember the thread on Prince Alberts, the various meanings -- definitely on the racy side, but very fun!

So --- what has been your unforgettable LB moment?


----------



## Reble (Nov 28, 2010)

When I first started going on 5 years this coming January, I had lost my gorgeous gelding, because of Quest, and you guys where so kind, and supportive..

That is when I was hooked and I am on here at least once a day if not more..

I so much enjoy foaling season, and love reading all the amazing stories.

Learn something new everyday. Do not know what I would do with LB


----------



## copperwood farm (Nov 28, 2010)

The whole DREAMER tale. Absolutely heartwrenching.... I couldn't stay off the site just to check in on the darling.


----------



## jayne (Nov 28, 2010)

The most memorable, and horrible, moment for me is when that first posting came that said Marty's son had been in a terrible accident. Then he was gone and I think many of us sat at home absolutely heartbroken and crying for Marty and her family. Then we followed how she worked so hard to get some justice for this horrible crime. It's making me all choked up just thinking about it again.

On a lighter note, I really do enjoy all the threads on cooking and chickens and dogs. Oh yeah, and miniature horses once in a while, too!

Jayne


----------



## Leeana (Nov 28, 2010)

Mart's son...I still remember where I was when I found out. I was at the area II national show when Fran came up and told me, I could not believe it until I got hom that Monday and read online....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 28, 2010)

Without a doubt the saddest moment was learing of Michael's passing. I was pretty new here at the time but was just stunned by the sadness and senselessness of it.

A "weird" moment was when some people got together via another forum and decided it was be "fun" to start a controversial thread based on a fictitious situation and sit back and see what kind of you-know-what it stirred up. Talk about having too much time on your hands!





Another thread that happened technically before me I think but was referenced a few times was the loser lady who made up a story about a car accident or something that killed several of her horses in a really horrible and tragic way and even said her daughter witnessed it. It was a HUGE drawn out story with gory details and people feeling sorry for her and her children...all to find out it was 100% fake! Weird!





But mostly I just know that most of my horse knowledge has come from reading this forum.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 29, 2010)

All the things Parmela mentioned are things that come to mind for me.

There is also Theresa's story--her fight with her alien--and I will say that she has to be the most inspiring person I've ever known.

And the absolute best post I've read on here? That has to be Theresa's story about the day there was a snake in the dash of her car, and how she saw it's head come out the air vent as she was driving.


----------



## candycar (Nov 29, 2010)

For me it was the whole Dreamer strory. I would check the forum every hour or so to see how things were going.

That's what inspired me to join the LB forum after many years of being a lurker. I wanted to be a part of this wonderful and caring family


----------



## sfmini (Nov 29, 2010)

Michael's death comes to mind immediately. Libby and I were at the AMHA board meeting in Texas and she saw it online and told me. I just couldn't believe it, after all the blood sweat and tears to get him eligible to graduate from High School, things were going so well and boom. A careless idiot damages several lives forever.

Theresa's battle is another. Amazing, inspiring woman.

Then the fiasco over that lawsuit against folks who were exercising their right to freedom of speech and were expressing opinions on "that topic that shall not be spoken of" ever again on this forum.

You know, what might be an interesting thread for the end of December would be a remembrance thread for all of those we have lost this past year, be they friend, family, or animal.


----------



## anoki (Nov 29, 2010)

I've got 4 that come to mind instantly!

Michael's death tops the list for sure. It was sooo heart wrenching for everyone here.

Second to that though was Marty's post about the 'white things'. Maybe not a 'greatest' moment...but I still to this day have NOT forgotten that post!



Completely freaked me out!!





I have to agree with the others about Theresa's battle as well.

And lastly, Charlene's posts dealing with Gary's illness and death....and her 'sightings' since then, the purple flowers, etc.

There are a lot of very inspiring people on here!!





~kathryn


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 29, 2010)

There have been a few, including the loss of Marty's son. There was also a situation years ago where a member needed help with her horse, and those of us that were in the area were able to step in and help.

Good people, good friends, GREAT forum





Liz R.


----------



## bfogg (Nov 29, 2010)

It was Marty's posting on the loss of her son. I remember where I was and what I was doing.

Also the post about poor little Chance and how so many people came together so quickly and how much has been done in little Chance's memory.Both memories bring tears to my eyes.Marty has so much strength I admire her so much.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 29, 2010)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> A "weird" moment was when some people got together via another forum and decided it was be "fun" to start a controversial thread based on a fictitious situation and sit back and see what kind of you-know-what it stirred up. Talk about having too much time on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes I chose to take a break from the forum after that fake thread and the subsequent statements on other forums by those who many respected disappointing to say the least

Marty is an inspiration to me daily- she always has a kind word or funny story to make others feel better- totally honored to know her and call her a friend !!

ANd yes the lawsuit.. sigh really not alot to say about that one..

And yes I remember the story about the car accident in fact that woman lived a few hours from here. While what she wrote and did was horrible I remember also those that came forward willing to give horses and help to the poor little girl they believed lost her horses.

Never ceases to amaze me that no matter how much bickering goes on.. when one of the forum family truly needs something- how many drop everything to be there and help


----------



## minih (Nov 29, 2010)

A sad moment I will never forget, reading about Michael here on the forum. I could not fathom the pain Marty had to of been going thru while I read those words.

A happy time, I couldn't wait to get to the forum and see any new pictures of Lisa's little dwarf Sadie! I loved hearing stories about her and thought she was just the cutest!

There are plenty of other times I can't grab out of my memory right now.......ribbons for Linda.....I will have to think.


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 29, 2010)

Most memorable for me was probably when a member just a few months ago argued and bickered and disrespected many on this forum and would ask for advice and then turn around and slap the responders in the face with a snarky comment about how rude we all were that really ruffled my feathers!(and I imagine quite a few others feathers on this board). Made me not want to say I was a teen for fear people would think I would do the same.

Most heartwarming or inspirational is deffinatley Teressa's story, I think about her sometimes and about how shes doing, it gives me strength knowing if she can conquer that, then we can conquer anything!

I was not around at the time of the things that we do not speak of (reminds of the move The Village lol)

At the end of the day we are all brought together by one thing the love for our miniature horses and each other!

Lets make it a great New Year (a bit early?) and an even greater one for the miniature industry as a whole!

Thank you so much forum family for all you have done for me (and everyone).

Dan.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 29, 2010)

Aww Terri thanks for thinking of Sadie..


----------



## Marty (Nov 30, 2010)

I figured Michael would come up here. To this day I have no idea how I managed to even come here and post that. I don't remember doing that. I guess utter and complete shock would cover it. I still have no real recollection of the wreck, the funeral and a long time to follow. Bonnie and Lisa, I am nothing to admire so please don't hold me up like that. I have bad struggles daily and we have no where near the life we once knew.

I followed Teresa's story of courage and of course the saga of her little Dreamer as well. The love that she and Art share for each other and their family and fur kids is beyond perfect. They set such an example.

_Ahhh yes I chose to take a break from the forum after that fake thread and the subsequent statements on other forums by those who many respected disappointing to say the least_

OH yea me too. Prank gone bad but I hold no ill will at all towards the people but I was really angry for a while. I had visited it on occasion and went back only for a minute that day on complete co-incidence. Some "Person" tried their best to involve me in it when I was honestly oblivious and sent private messages all over the forum and it took Mary Lou to have to come out and tell everyone I played no part in it. Geesh.

I also will never forget Little Sadie. There is a picture of her on the front porch laying in her little blanket that it forever etched in my mind. Sadie gave Lisa such joy and was one in a million and it was a sad day for us all when she crossed over.

Anoki, you remember the story of the White Thing? Every single word of that was true. I know people thought I was putting you all on beings a creative writer and all but it was real. I will never find out what in fact it was really all about. Its considered a legend up here.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 30, 2010)

Great thread!

So many threads come to mind

The little mini Chance and putting together CMHR. Still amazes me when I think back. And then all those long nights with the first board trying to put cmhr together. I dont think we slept for months LOL.

Six Gems barnfire and doing the fundraiser on here to help her.

The whole fiasco of someone trying to take over someone elses farm that was a big poster here. That was crazy.

Martys son passing.

The lawsuit ughhhh. Unfortunately I was named in the lawsuit. Biggest waste of time and money I have ever seen. Thank god we had a good judge.

Lisas sadie's story.

The secret forum meant to bash people here and the fake threads. That one really shocked me and took me a long time to get over. I got over it but I never forget. I think that was the only time ML turned LB off for a day.

The passing of my Tiny. The support I got here was so wonderful and really helped me through a horrible time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 30, 2010)

Of course the sad time of Marty. It was wonderful and inspiring to watch her slowly recover and come back to be her supportive and positive self on the Forum again.

I also remember Dove, the premature miniature. I've lost track of what happened to her. But I enjoyed following that.


----------



## anoki (Nov 30, 2010)

Marty said:


> Anoki, you remember the story of the White Thing? Every single word of that was true. I know people thought I was putting you all on beings a creative writer and all but it was real. I will never find out what in fact it was really all about. Its considered a legend up here.


YES, Marty, I remember that post!!! And I believe every word of it!

I remember sitting at the computer (late at night) and seeing it, thinking, oh, I really shouldn't open this thread...but I couldn't stop myself. Completely freaked me out!!!



I RAN upstairs to bed that night, turning lights off and on as I went from room to room....I think I even slept with the light in my bedroom on that night





What can I say, I have an overactive imagination!





~kathryn


----------



## sfmini (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, I forgot a really big one. Really, really BIG!

Watching Moxie's pregnancy progress, her emergency c-section, and the puppies growing.

That ended with my memorable trip to Canada to pick up one of those puppies who is the best dog ever.

Now, I get to watch Lily's littermates have their pups and also watch them competing in dog shows and herding events.

I'll have to post pictures from the day I introduced Lily to our steers.

Here it is!


----------



## anoki (Nov 30, 2010)

:wub awww, thanks sfmini!!! I remember that all too well.....3 years ago now and it seems like yesterday!!! I am soooo proud of that litter! 2 of the boys are coming back in a couple of weeks for 'vacation' while their owners are going on holidays!!! I'm looking forward to having them back for a bit....

And getting anxious for the next litter.....more news on that tomorrow!!!!



:HappyBounce

~kathryn



sfmini said:


> Wow, I forgot a really big one. Really, really BIG!
> 
> Watching Moxie's pregnancy progress, her emergency c-section, and the puppies growing.
> 
> ...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 30, 2010)

I wanna know about the White Thing!


----------



## REO (Dec 1, 2010)

I remember everything listed here. Good and bad, all is forever ingrained in my heart and in my mind. But the things I chose to dwell on are the GOOD things!

The way people come together to offer advise, info, help, funds, support for this forum family is beyond anything to be found anywhere else!





Li'l Beginnings = HEART!


----------



## love_casper (Dec 1, 2010)

It's hard to remember every single important thing that's happened here, there were SO many. Haha, there was a time when on slow days, I'd sit and refresh the page, I knew every little thing that happened.

I remember Helen, the little blind filly.

The first time Karla bred Jazz to her mares.

Heather's mare Cocoa, and that incredibly long and ultimately sad marestare.

The Brat Pack.

Parmela's Corona.

Sharing my Casper story.

OH the thread about the origination of the miniature horse, which evolved into the greatest user-generated mini stories. My personal faovrite was the one about the Leprechauns.

Leia's posts all through 2008 when she competed with Kody. I think their story was what sparked my interest in driving.

Brandi and Melody, and all of her stable mates. And when she got sick, and I logged on all the time to read something new.

Maplegum and Bailey learning to drive together. Leonie, I know there were times when we were the only one who replied to each other's posts, but I still love our little palomino twins, and light up when I see new Bailey pics.





Okay this may sound dorky, but I'm a (probably far too) sentimental person - the first time Jane agreed with something I said, I screenshotted it and saved it. I still have it.





Donna aka QtrRae's little foal we all nicknamed The Frosty Filly because she was born in a blizzard.

Marbles! From birth, to genetic testing, to big shows.

FLAT LOTTO!

The Treasure Hunt, and how a few other members and I accidentally found the treasure on the first clue because we misread something.

The marestare of Kay's Flirt, which resulted in Tease... after like a 1985783257 day gestation.

That donkey who had the terrible baby delivery which needed to be removed in a rather graphic way, and how the donkey had to stay in a sling. I can't remember the name.

I will never forget what I believe we've all come to refer to as The Old Hag threads.

Not only have "events" happened here on the pages of the tangible website... but this place has raised me more than most of you probably know. It was from here the first time I met someone in person who I had met online... and didn't die.



Actually met many of the people I'm closest with these days here. This was the very first online community I ever participated in and felt a part of. It was probably the only thing that gave me confidence to approach new people. It taught me how to deal with critisizm, and also support my own opinions. Nowadays I just feel like I'm part of this super cool VIP club of long time LBers. It's driving across the country and knowing which farms are where. It's knowing the barn names of the horses in the magazines. And it's how when I hear the Cheers theme song, I think of Lil B.

Perhaps best of all, more memorable than any one specific moment, is that unspoken smile every one of us shares when a new member joins with *just* one mini.

This will _never _be just a forum to me.


----------



## REO (Dec 1, 2010)

That was beautiful Alex!





Flat Lotto is waving his hoof at you!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 1, 2010)

> The marestare of Kay's Flirt, which resulted in Tease... after like a 1985783257 day gestation.


Oh my gosh I so remember that and how exhausted I was. Way too funny! She is now expecting her first foal in March. Isnt it crazy? I can hardly wait to do her marestare LOL


----------



## Gingersnaps (Dec 1, 2010)

The Virtual bus trip to Nationals and who joined in!


----------



## susanne (Dec 1, 2010)

Gingersnaps said:


> The Virtual bus trip to Nationals and who joined in!


I had forgotten that one -- what a great time, going by everyone's place to pick them up! Not to mention all the naughtitude...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 1, 2010)

Without a doubt, the passing of Marty's son was the most dramatic moment in LB history for me. I sat there reading it with tears in my eyes, unable to believe what I was "hearing." It was like a punch in the gut.

I felt similarly lost upon reading that Liz's colt Kyan had passed without warning. It was so senseless!

For the cheerful threads, I loved reading about Prints and I think the funniest thread of all time had to be the one about how many different ways you could change a lightbulb. Classic!!



kaykay said:


> The secret forum meant to bash people here and the fake threads.


As far as I know there was only one fake thread and the private forum was not created to bash LB'ers.







love_casper said:


> It's hard to remember every single important thing that's happened here, there were SO many. Haha, there was a time when on slow days, I'd sit and refresh the page, I knew every little thing that happened.
> I remember Helen, the little blind filly.


Me too! Her, and Gabriel, and the other special-needs foals the forum has raised.



They are all so special!



love_casper said:


> Leia's posts all through 2008 when she competed with Kody. I think their story was what sparked my interest in driving.


Awwww!









Thank you! I wish I'd posted more that season as it turned out to be our last and he tried SO HARD that entire year.



It was truly a fairy-tale year.



love_casper said:


> Okay this may sound dorky, but I'm a (probably far too) sentimental person - the first time Jane agreed with something I said, I screenshotted it and saved it. I still have it.


*LOL!* Sounds like something I'd do. Jane has that effect on people!

Leia


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess for me it was Linda Best. Getting to watch her drive at Nationals one last time... It brought tears to my eyes and sent shivers down my back...still does. Of course reading all the trials poor Marty went through and being so mad after reading some of it you just scream at the computer because of the shear stuidity of some people and laws.

I loved watching Click Minis Flirt being trained by Patty Cloke. Also loved Leia's experiances with Kody. I especially remember a photo of Leia laying down with a tired Kody at a show. I remember thinking Dang! what a team!and of course her crash on the freeway! There have been many things I guess that I have truly enjoyed and cried over. I haven't been on much lately but hopefully that will change :0)

Joy


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2010)

There have been so many memorable forum happenings over the years! Great thread, Susanne!!!

Marty's son's passing was the most powerful thing I remember happening to us. I am sure like all of us, I just couldn't believe what I was reading and couldn't stop crying. Just not enough words for how awful.

I also remember the fake accident that happened when a car ran into a pasture killing a bunch of minis. I cried reading it and re-read it and cried more, etc. It wasn't until it came out that it was all a lie that I realized how little sense it made that it could even happen as stated.

Go figure, I remember some of the political discussions a couple of years ago...

I remember Charlene's updates about Gary and how emotionally touching and heart wrenching things were. Poor Linda, too.

The Secret Forum... I remember, but for me, I didn't understand why so many people were hurt and angry. Saying that back then labled me as a member, but I wasn't. I didn't kow about that forum until it was the hot topic here. I know there has to be a lot more to what happened for it to have been so upsetting because the "transcripts" I saw after the fact were not hurtful. So, I apparently missed the main point but I think that's a good thing. I don't want to know.

There are a few personal things that happened to me over the years that have cemented LB as a part of my soul.

In 2003, I had a filly who needed colic surgery and at that time in my life, it felt like the worst thing that ever happened "to me". Now years later, I realize that is silly, but that is how it felt to me at the time.. The forum's support during that time was like a life line to me. It meant so much as it would in the future, too.

When I suffered multiple miscarriages, again the forum's support and friendship was very uplifting and helped me so much.

Then when I was so sick last year and really thought I was going to die for a short period of time, the outreach from the people here was a huge source of light and just meant more than I can say with words.

It's a very, very good group of people that has been brought together by these little horses and this wonderful website.


----------



## rockin r (Dec 16, 2010)

Everyone is way to kind to me....Dreamer's dis-located hip was indeed a very frightening/exhausting experiance for her/us and everyone here who pulled together and prayed for her, and donated their very hard earned money for her to get her life saving surgery. Then during all her trama she lost her foal @ 285 days. 18 days in the hospital, "we" almost lost her 2x in intensive care. The phone calls and the out pouring of ideas and offered help was over whelming. People we did not even know were giving up their time and sleep to help watch her on the web cam, so I could ger some much needed sleep. Then it was time for Miranda to have Ziggi, and I was a work watching her on the web cam. I took off to come home as she was progressing really fast, and everyone was calling me to let me know how she was doing. My mom, who had never foaled out a mare before, was in Mirandas stall with her not knowing what to do, but knew I COULD NOT lose this foal. Someone from this forum called her and talked her thru it, I think it was Maxis minis..?? Please forgive me if I am wrong. I got there just minutes after she foaled a beautiful tiny dun filly... Now known as Ziggi.. Yes, the last few years have not been very kind to my body, But I am still here, and beleive me, I am kicking! I do beleive in the power of prayer. And although Im not here as much as I used to be, I beleive in every single one of LB's members! You have seen me thru the good and the bad..This forum pulls together like no other I have ever seen when anyone is in need or needs advise...So, YOU are my most memorable moments..By the way, I have not to this day got back in the truck that had the snake in it! EWWWWWW!

There are way to many to remember in the years I have been a member...

Marty, she is an amazing woman. There is a very special place in heaven for her..God Bless her and her family..

Jill, for being scared to death about the mass in her lung, and hitting it head on...

Linda Best, the most courageous woman, I never had the pleasure to meet.

REO, for always being here for me..and everyone here

Mary Bennet, You are a HOOT!

Davie, and her cancer scare...she has proved you can survive from it

CMHR, for all they do for these precious creatures.

For the friendships that are made here that last a life time....

May God Bless us one and all...Merry Christmas my friends....


----------



## Miniv (Dec 16, 2010)

So I've decided to post. Didn't intend to at first. I've been a member from its very early years.

LB has been a remarkable tool for many of us who were getting started with breeding/showing miniatures in the "early days" and it STILL is.

It helped me with basic feeding for show, some medical advice.....but most especially I learned how to deal with a Pacenta Previa (Red Bag) Birth just DAYS before we experienced our very first one. Reading that saved our foal's life!

There have been many many personal experiences between members......and Marty's horrific loss of her son touched everyone.

Some special little horses with birth and/or health issues touched our hearts. (Even "Flat Lotto!) Thank you for remembering our Three-Legged Gabriel.

And the "secret forum" designed to bash LB? ....There never was one. What began as a silly post backfired and turned viral. The so called "secret" forum was originally created as an offshoot with a few LB members for those who wanted to discuss alternative healing/thinking (ie: Reiki), animal communication....etc... without being flamed. It became "secret" because two or three people began a witch hunt. In the end it all settled down. Typical "on-line family cr*p", in a way.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh yes, Linda Best--I forgot about her courageous fight; she definitely deserves mention on this thread

I never could see how a forum that was intended to discuss alternative healing could just "accidentally" start bashing LB members the way that it did. The one is so far removed from the other. It's hard to forget those involved even now after all this time & I still don't view them in the same light I once did.


----------



## MBennettp (Dec 17, 2010)

I have met and become close friends with a lot of people on this forum and it would have never been possible for me to meet many of them without LB.

The most memorable for me were so many that I can't begin to list them all.

I love the way the people on this forum are like family and there for each other when we need help or prayers.

I remember when one of the forum members lost her husband and some of us got together and had a work day at her place to help her out. We had a blast and got a lot of her horses feet trimmed and just general work done around her farm.

I am not on here much anymore but that doesn't mean I don't love you guys, it is just with the horrible year we have had and with Mom being so sick,I just don't have time to get everything done.

Mary


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 17, 2010)

Minimor said:


> I never could see how a forum that was intended to discuss alternative healing could just "accidentally" start bashing LB members the way that it did. The one is so far removed from the other. It's hard to forget those involved even now after all this time & I still don't view them in the same light I once did.


Could not agree more Holly. I think the thing that to this day bothers me the most is that instead of just saying it was a bad idea and not nice-bad judgement on our part Sorry .. Instead those with "healing powers" and holding themselves on a "higher spiritual level" continued to blame anyone but themselves for the games they chose to play and the feelings they hurt.

But that is in the past and while the opinions of those have surely changed for me and many others I do not by many means dwell on any of it.That was there choice to deal with not mine.

I also wanted to say I was very touched by all the love and support Raven and I recieved when she lost her little gelding Foxy back a few years ago and a few days before Christmas And thankful to Bonnie for calling to try and help her get thru it. To this day it still devestates her and everyones help and support really did make a difference.

Flat Lotto was so much fun. I loved reading about his adventures and seeing pictures from his travels

So many memories over the years the good totally outweighs the bad and though many have tried...no place on the internet even comes close to this fourm.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 17, 2010)

I had forgotten about the virtual magic bus trip - that was so much fun!!!

Liz R.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2010)

O yes! Linda Best. She was my secret santa that last year and I still have the cool welded horseshoe wreath she made me. I think of her every time I see it.


----------



## wcr (Dec 18, 2010)

I remember Goose(where is he anyway?) and all of us sending cards to him and right after that Marty losing Michael and sending cards to her.

The support and transport of food and supplies during Katrina.

I think(when I really think about it)is the emotional support we give each other in times of crisis, rather than specific incidents.


----------



## anoki (Dec 18, 2010)

wcr said:


> I remember Goose(where is he anyway?)


I remember Goose too.....I was thinking about him a couple of months ago for some reason....

~kathryn


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Another tragedy I remember was Tony's loss of his beautiful horses. Oh how I ached for him each time he posted about another loss or another attack.

On the bright side, it has to be the first time I posted on LB. I had been a lurker for several weeks but when my pony colicked I came on here begging for help and advice and it came immediately. These fine people got me calmed down and helped me help him.


----------



## SHANA (Dec 20, 2010)

Some things I remember:

Michaels' death.






I also remember Dove the premature filly who was owned by Treherne Miniatures if I remembered right.

The loss of my miniature stallion, Coyote Winds Knockout, and the kind people who wrote to me about it, some even offered me colts since I could not afford to buy a new herd sire. I miss him.

My bay mini stallion having a bad head injury with swelling on the brain and not knowing if he was going to survive and all the kind words people said. I am glad to say he is 100% better.

Tony's loss of his precious minis.


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2010)

So many memories on this thread, certainly all have made a huge impression and Michael's death can never be erased, nor the impact on each and every one of us.

On a personal note, I had never realized the power and influence of the board until I posted the death of Little America's D S Incredible, who died while the Miniature Horse World with his picture on the cover was being printed. I was amazed at the care of everyone, and of course when we have had the dog/coyote problems has been very overwhelming.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 20, 2010)

> the death of Little America's D S Incredible


We all remember that one, Tony. What a tragic loss. Remember we also put an ad in a very well know publication about it? That doesn't even seem like it was that long ago -

Liz R.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks to those of you who remembered Helen our little blind foal.

For me the most memorable and inspiring thread was the loss of Michael he touched so many and his influence still goes on.

Theresa and Dreamer first Dreamer and then Theresa and her courage and grace through all of it.

Charlenes heartfelt posts during Gary's illness and death and the fact that love doesnt end as evidenced by the signs she still receives

Karen's terrible barn fire and the loss of so many beautiful horses

Linda Bests battle with her disease and Ribbons for Linda and all the good it continues to do

Robin with her Secret Santa bringing joy to so many

But most of all the caring and educated help that can be gained on this forum I am so glad I found my way here back when there was only two minis in my life.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 21, 2010)

anoki said:


> YES, Marty, I remember that post!!! And I believe every word of it!
> 
> I remember sitting at the computer (late at night) and seeing it, thinking, oh, I really shouldn't open this thread...but I couldn't stop myself. Completely freaked me out!!!
> 
> ...


OK I can't go one more day without knowing, What is the White thing?


----------



## anoki (Dec 21, 2010)

Riverrose28 said:


> OK I can't go one more day without knowing, What is the White thing?


You have to get Marty to explain.....I tried looking for the original post, but didn't have any luck!





~kathryn


----------

